
Ask HN: Using freelancer platforms for free work? - xploitedfreel
I was recently in a situation that felt awkward and I was wondering if this is common.<p>Someone posted a job for a fairly complex job. I sent a proposal and this person proceeded to send diagrams and explain the problem, ask questions about what I would propose, etc.<p>He never gave the job to me but also never rejected me. He kept chatting and I, eager to show my knowledge and get the job, answered a few technical questions.<p>This seems like an unethical way to get free work. You post a job, get 10-15 freelancers to provide insights to your problem and then you solve it yourself (or at the very least hire 1 freelancer and profit from the ideas of the other 14 ones).<p>Thoughts?
======
vfulco
Glad to see I am not the only one. Running a Shanghai based career coaching
service (think English resumes, LI Profiles, interview coaching, career path
clarifications, strengths testing), I get approached all the time for folks
who want 1-2 hours of career coaching, since they are stuck, all for a
starbucks coffee. What part of "I am in a for-profit business" do people not
understand?

------
greenyoda
This scam has been happening for a long time, long before there were web-based
freelancing platforms. It only works because freelancers are willing to spend
a lot of time answering questions for free. At some point, you have to tell
the client, "You've received my proposal, and I'd be happy to answer more
questions if you hire me."

------
mtmail
That can also happen during Skype and on-site job interviews. You get a lot of
"how would you solve ((their current business problem))". You can only deflect
or try to change the topic. Or start charging. Last time it happened to me the
(potential) client wanted to discuss specific hardware specifications/pricing
while still claiming the questions are hypothetical.

~~~
itamarst
If you're interviewing for job I would not deflect; most of the time it will
be legit "what kind of skills and knowledge do you have". And it's not like
you were looking for contract anyway, if you get this vibe just answer
honestly and don't take the job.

